# Suche eine Anleitung für Flash FXP in deutsch



## MCG (25. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutz, 

ich denke die Grundaussage habe ich schon im Titel geäussert. 

Ich suche eine Anleitung für das Programm FlashFXP 2.1 (924) auf deutsch, da ich dem englischen zwar mächtig bin, aber doch arge Probleme bei Fachbegriffen habe. Es geht mir darum, wie man selber mit dem Programm eine FTP-Site stellen kann oder einen lokalen Server im Netzwerk ( am liebsten beides - bin häufig auf LAN und möchte mit einem Freund Bilder, die wir selber machen nicht immer erst via CD austauschen  ) 

Hilfe wäre supernett und würde mich echt weiterbringen. 

Schonmal "Danke" im voraus !

Cu


----------



## TheNBP (25. Januar 2004)

Mit FlashFXP kann man keinen Server erstellen, nur von Servern downloaden und uploaden...... genauso wie man mit einem Webbrowser keine Homepage hosten kann...
Was Du brauchst ist ein echter FTP Server z.b. den hier http://www.bpftpserver.com/


----------



## MCG (25. Januar 2004)

Danke - dann werde ich mich mal damit auseinandersetzen - gibet den dafür eine Anleitung auf deutsch ?


----------



## happycsq (3. April 2004)

Na ja , wollte eine schreiben, und habe auch schon angefangen, kuck dir die an
http://www.fbinet.de


----------



## Stibie (3. April 2004)

Nimm doch einfach den FTP-Server von WindowsXP!
Der reicht völlig!


----------



## Pioet (13. April 2004)

kennt niemand eine anleitung zu flash fxp allgemein? z.b. wie man server zufügt usw...

thanx


----------



## wkarmus (3. August 2004)

*Flash FXP 3.0  Bedienungsanleitung*

Also für mich ist dieser FTP - Client ein absolutes Profiprogramm und wen mir jmd. empfiehlt, einen anderen Client zu benützen, der hat von besagtem Programm keine Ahnung.

Auch ich suche eine dtsche Anleitung für o.a. Client !

Ich kenne zwar das Englisch aus der Schulzeit, für die Fachausdrücke und speziellen Einstellungen bei dieser Software reicht das aber nicht aus.

P.S. Mit einem Patch für eine dtschsprachige Benutzeroberfläche zu diesem Progr wäre ich auch schon sehr glücklich ;-))

MfG
wkarmus


----------



## Night Vision Worker (3. August 2004)

@ Pioet:
drück F8, dann auf "add to Site-Manager"

..und unsereins sucht stunden nach der englischen Version! ^^

Als FTP-Server würde ich übrigens den G6-FTP empfehlen, da bulletproof ebenfalls auf dem G6 aufbaut und dieser (meiner persönlichen Meinung nach) besser zu bedienen ist.


----------



## CrazyJ (12. März 2005)

Ich such auch ein Tutorial für FlashFXP nur version 3.1 
kann mir da jemand ne seite posten wos ein tutorial gibt.....
BITTE AUF DEUTSCH!


ps: in google gibts nix und gesucht hab ich schon


----------



## generador (12. März 2005)

Für was brauch man da ein Tutorial

Das ist alles bestens im Programm selbst erklärt und die Version 2.0 gabs mal auf deutsch und seitdem wurde glaube ich nicht sonderlich viel verändert

Von Version 1.2 auf 2.0 war es allerdings wesentlich mehr änderungen


----------



## CrazyJ (12. März 2005)

und wo gibts die deutsche version davon ?


----------



## generador (12. März 2005)

Ich weiss es nicht ob´s die noch gibt
Soviel ich weiss war das ne geändert exe datei von FlashFXP


----------



## CrazyJ (14. März 2005)

habs jetzt so einigermaßen gecheckt!
aber wo finde ich die ip und port für seiten


----------

